# [WANTED] Your old, disused wheelset.



## Andrew_Culture (10 Dec 2013)

I'm building a singlespeed / beater commuter for a friend as a thirtieth birthday present and I'm really struggling to find a pair of wheels that are within budget. As long as the wheels are 700c and reasonably true it doesn't hugely matter what sort of condition they're in. This is a bike I'm building for a friend who is fed up of having his Triban3 nicked / interfered with (he lives in that there London) and yearns for something a lot less shiny to get himself around town. 

Do you have a wheelset in the back of the shed that you haven't used for years and keep meaning to do something with? I do have a (small) budget


----------



## Tim Hall (10 Dec 2013)

I can help with a front. Reasonable nick, although it did get thrown down the road when I was taken roughly from behind on a roundabout. Might have a rear too, but I need to look in the SEECRIT BUNKER.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (10 Dec 2013)

Tim Hall said:


> I can help with a front. Reasonable nick, although it did get thrown down the road when I was taken roughly from behind on a roundabout. Might have a rear too, but I need to look in the SEECRIT BUNKER.



Wa-hoo! Sounds good. Well apart from the taken roughly bit, at least in that circumstance,


----------



## Kies (10 Dec 2013)

Being taken roughly on a roundabout - this is why i stay away from the Gatwick are!


----------



## Cuchilo (10 Dec 2013)

Kies said:


> Being taken roughly on a roundabout - this is why i stay away from the Gatwick are!


Arse ?


----------



## biggs682 (10 Dec 2013)

@Andrew_Culture i have a couple of STEEL chromed 700 rims ?


----------



## Tim Hall (10 Dec 2013)

@Andrew_Culture What OLN for the rear? Freewheel or freehub?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (10 Dec 2013)

biggs682 said:


> @Andrew_Culture i have a couple of STEEL chromed 700 rims ?



Sounds lovely! Could I trouble you for a photo?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (10 Dec 2013)

Tim Hall said:


> @Andrew_Culture What OLN for the rear? Freewheel or freehub?



Freehub ideally.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Dec 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Sounds lovely! Could I trouble you for a photo?


will try and get one later


----------



## Andrew_Culture (10 Dec 2013)

biggs682 said:


> will try and get one later



Huzzah!


----------



## DiddlyDodds (10 Dec 2013)

I have an old set of Mavis open pro wheels I will never use.
The rear wheel has individual sprockets rather than a cassette and are totally knackered
The wheels are fine and are pretty true from what I remember
Your for free just pay what it costs for postage if you want them


----------



## DCLane (10 Dec 2013)

@DiddlyDodds - if @Andrew_Culture doesn't want them I could use them for the 1980's Raleigh Team. I'm struggling to get a rear wheel sorted and the front's stuffed.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (11 Dec 2013)

DCLane said:


> @DiddlyDodds - if @Andrew_Culture doesn't want them I could use them for the 1980's Raleigh Team. I'm struggling to get a rear wheel sorted and the front's stuffed.



No worries , just awaiting to see if Andrew wants them


----------



## Andrew_Culture (11 Dec 2013)

DiddlyDodds said:


> I have an old set of Mavis open pro wheels I will never use.
> The rear wheel has individual sprockets rather than a cassette and are totally knackered
> The wheels are fine and are pretty true from what I remember
> Your for free just pay what it costs for postage if you want them



Thanks for the offer, but I'm (perhaps optimistically) after a rear wheel with a freehub as I already have half the parts I need.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (11 Dec 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Thanks for the offer, but I'm (perhaps optimistically) after a rear wheel with a freehub as I already have half the parts I need.


No Worries


----------



## DiddlyDodds (11 Dec 2013)

DCLane said:


> @DiddlyDodds - if @Andrew_Culture doesn't want them I could use them for the 1980's Raleigh Team. I'm struggling to get a rear wheel sorted and the front's stuffed.



So DC Lane , I will dig them out , do you want collect or I can post them or meet you half way over the Christmas break


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (11 Dec 2013)

I probably have a pair of stock wheels from a triban 3 available ... sure my OH would be delighted if I parted company with them. They need new cups & cones. bearings were OK last time I looked.... even have a box that their replacement wheels came in...

Assuming of course that your friend won't see that as taking the mickey...


----------



## DCLane (11 Dec 2013)

DiddlyDodds said:


> So DC Lane , I will dig them out , do you want collect or I can post them or meet you half way over the Christmas break


 
I've replied via PM as it's likely I'm passing yours on Monday en route to Berkshire.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (11 Dec 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I probably have a pair of stock wheels from a triban 3 available ... sure my OH would be delighted if I parted company with them. They need new cups & cones. bearings were OK last time I looked.... even have a box that their replacement wheels came in...
> 
> Assuming of course that your friend won't see that as taking the mickey...



I've not replaced cups n cones before, I'll do a quick bit of research.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (11 Dec 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> I've not replaced cups n cones before, I'll do a quick bit of research.


assuming I have the correct terminology...  you know what us dyslexic geeks are like....


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (11 Dec 2013)

OK - I am correct for once with terminology... tis this http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Tech-Tuesday-Cup-and-Cone-Hub-Rebuild-2011.html
they are slightly and unevenly worn and were in my view needing replacing, but I was getting fed up of re-greasing the bearings every 6-8 weeks with the mileage at the beginning of the year I was doing (+1,000km a month) and the surfaces I was on (think converted railway) so upgraded the wheels to CX version of Fulcrum 7 racings. My OH is still on the original stock wheels having not taken the bike off road and they have been fine for him.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (11 Dec 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> OK - I am correct for once with terminology... tis this http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Tech-Tuesday-Cup-and-Cone-Hub-Rebuild-2011.html
> they are slightly and unevenly worn and were in my view needing replacing, but I was getting fed up of re-greasing the bearings every 6-8 weeks with the mileage at the beginning of the year I was doing (+1,000km a month) and the surfaces I was on (think converted railway) so upgraded the wheels to CX version of Fulcrum 7 racings. My OH is still on the original stock wheels having not taken the bike off road and they have been fine for him.



That looks a bit scary!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (11 Dec 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> That looks a bit scary!


not too bad... done it many times now - regreasing the bearings that is. just need the cone spanners (plus new bearings & grease). easier than building a pc from scratch but you need the bike it is going onto handy to get the tension correct, otherwise I would offer to assist...
was guessing that you knew about that side of life when you stated


> it doesn't hugely matter what sort of condition they're in


...


----------



## Andrew_Culture (11 Dec 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> not too bad... done it many times now - regreasing the bearings that is. just need the cone spanners (plus new bearings & grease). easier than building a pc from scratch but you need the bike it is going onto handy to get the tension correct, otherwise I would offer to assist...
> was guessing that you knew about that side of life when you stated ...



Nope, although I did get into IT by building computers from scratch 

I think I might gracefully decline your kind offer, any repair that requires a certain amount of 'just so' intuition tends to end badly for me.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (11 Dec 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Nope, although I did get into IT by building computers from scratch
> 
> I think I might gracefully decline your kind offer, any repair that requires a certain amount of 'just so' intuition tends to end badly for me.


no problem.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (14 Dec 2013)

This mission is proving trickier than I thought it would!


----------

